# 05' GTO exhaust resonator??



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

Can anybody help here? Is that big square exhaust "resonator" really necessary, or can it be taken off without any ramifications.

I still gotta believe that thing is stangling some horsepower. Is THAT particular set up "necessary"??


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nope cut it off and put str8 pipes or put an xpipe:cheers


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> nope cut it off and put str8 pipes or put an xpipe:cheers




Dear EEZ GOAT, ...Will it sound that much better, & will I pick up any gains?

I had put flowmaster "delta flow's" on the car last year, ..but felt that resonator was still impieding power, & sound some.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cut your cat's. That's when you'll notice a big difference in gain of hp.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Cut your cat's. That's when you'll notice a big difference in gain of hp.


:agree


----------



## mid-knight_goat (Feb 20, 2006)

best thing to do is get and x-pipe to still generate some backpressure, for
it is needed for high rpm performance unless you tune it other wise.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

took mine off, replaced it with a x-pipe...I didn't like it so I put the resonator back on. It adds a deeper tone and has straight thru pipes in it. just an fyi! :cheers


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

mid-knight_goat said:


> best thing to do is get and x-pipe to still generate some backpressure, for
> it is needed for high rpm performance unless you tune it other wise.


x pipes are not for backpressure, they are to smooth out the exhaust flow so your car doesn't sound like two civics with fart pipes, without being as restrictive as an H pipe.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> took mine off, replaced it with a x-pipe...I didn't like it so I put the resonator back on. It adds a deeper tone and has straight thru pipes in it. just an fyi! :cheers


Here's the inside of the resonator. The pipes have perferated holes to equalize the pressure.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

they suck lol


----------



## Lally (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is some info for you... great reading by a well known Expert, David Vizard.

http://popularhotrodding.com/enginemasters/articles/hardcore/0505em_exh/index.html

You can take the resonator out if you wish, but it is my belief that the resonator is what gives the 05/06 GTO its unique sound. JMHO....


----------



## KENWAG79 (Apr 27, 2006)

*mufflers*

Can I just cut off the muffs and replace them with flowmasters.But still keep my chrome tips.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Lally said:


> Here is some info for you... great reading by a well known Expert, David Vizard.
> 
> http://popularhotrodding.com/enginemasters/articles/hardcore/0505em_exh/index.html
> 
> You can take the resonator out if you wish, but it is my belief that the resonator is what gives the 05/06 GTO its unique sound. JMHO....


I read an article about the resonator on a web site and the article stated that's what the resonator is for, the unique sound


----------

